# Acana or Orijen 6 Fish anyone?



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Rex is on Orijen LBP and his stools are always runny... I'm thinking about switching him on either Orijen 6 Fish or an Acana product. (Blue is also on my list)... 

Does anyone have experience with Acana?? I would love to stick with Orijen but the runny stools start to annoy me...









Rex is 4 1/2 months by the way...


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I just switched from LBP to Acana yesterday. My puppy also had loose stools on LBP - but it was purely from the huge amount of food I am feeding my growing puppy (high amounts of high protein food spells trouble for even tough stomachs).

I was using pumpkin with every meal to firm up his stools and it worked great. I am going to try to ween him off the pumpkin now that he is purely on Acana. I am hopeful it will work because of the lower protein content.

Sorry I can't help right now, but I will post here with my results in the coming days


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you use pumpkin pieces? My husband brought home the mushy pumpkin in a can, no canned pieces... is that ok? 

What Acana do you use and how old is your dog? Let me know how it works out for you...


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, that's exactly what I used. Libby's Canned Pumpkin. Just a big orange mush. I'd use about 2 heaping tablespoons with each meal.

Also, this may help you if you aren't doing it already: I was feeding him 3x a day because 2x a day was just too much food/protein at once and he would get diarrhea/loose stools. Dividing the food up into 3 meals + adding pumpkin = no loose stools









My boy is about 6 months old. I'm trying out the Prairie Harvest food. My other two dogs are already on Acana and are doing great on it - perfect stools with just the kibble (not adding pumpkin to theirs).


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

We're feeding him 3 times a day... about 3 1/2 cups total a day. Rex is 4 1/2 months old and he should already eat almost 4 cups but I think that's too much for right now. He weighs 44 lbs so I think his weight is OK and I will get him to 4 cups at some point. 

How much Acana do you feed your 6 mo old?


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I weigh out his food by grams which comes out to 177g per meal x3 = 531g per day. According to Champion's site, that's about 4.3 cups per day (125g per cup).


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

I feed Acana Pacifica to Jake. Does awesome on it, formed normal stools. I had him on Wellness Core Ocean prior, he didn't do so good on that. He get's 4 2/3 cups a day, he's very active.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty is 16 months and eats Acana Pacifica, he eats 4 cups/day, and has firm stools and seems very healthy. My other GS eats Origen and also has firm stools and she eats 3.5 cups. Both have great coats, lots of energy and according to the vets are in great condition. If the dog had loose stools I would cut back the amount adn feed smaller meals until it was better then slowly add a small amount to see what they could tolerate. Good luck


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Trudy, how old is your other GS? (The one that is on Orijen. And what formula do you feed him?) 

I think I'll try feeding him less. I used to feed him about 3 1/2 cups the last couple of weeks. Maybe I should just try 1/2-1 cup less?!...


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

I just ordered a bag of Orijen 6 Fish... I would like to stick with Orijen so I'll try that first. If Rex' poops don't get better I'll probably try Acana, or Innova, or?! ... too many choices I guess







I'll post how he does on the Fish Formula! 

I hope it's save for pups. The analysis sounds OK for pups so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I am currently mixing in Orijen 6 fish with N.B. sweet potatoe and fish recipe and have great results.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I have had good luck with Acana Grasslands. No more itchies, good stools, nice coat. The only problem is that Ruger likes it so much that he eats too fast. It is lamb based grain-free.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

I got the Orijen 6 Fish today but when I looked at the Analysis it says 44% Protein, 2.5% Fiber, 18% Fat... so i guess it's the old Orijen Formula. Can I still feed it to my 4 1/2 months old pup? Or is 44% Protein too much? 

By the way, I did feed him less Orijen LBP the last couple of days and his poops are already starting to get better!







So maybe I was just overfeeding him!


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm on my second 29 pound bag of the Acana Grasslands (the lamb formula). All 5 of my pack is doing great on it, and they are all different breeds. Storm, my gsd does great on it. He is still scratching, but he scratched before the Acana when he was on the Core. I'm really pleased with it.


----------

